# Let's Laugh at Arsenal FC



## blahblahblah678 (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm a bit surprised there hasn't been a thread here to laugh at the downfall of one of the biggest football clubs in England: Arsenal Football Club.

They currently sit 15th in the Premier League (the highest level of professional football in England). They are a team with a long tradition and have not been relegated in almost 100 years. Their fanbase is used to finishing at least 4th in the league and playing Champions League football, even if they got destroyed by Bayern Munich in the knockout rounds. 

One of the reasons their downfall has been the stuff of lolcow status is the prominence of fan channel AFTV (formerly known as Arsenal Fan TV). Seeing the regulars fan commentators like DT, Lee Gunner, Ty (the most delusional of them all) and Troopz (who now has a job with Barstool Sports) lose their shit after every defensive lapse and loss is the gift that keeps on giving. 

They just got humiliated again in a cup quarterfinal by Manchester City and the fanbase wants the head of Mike Arteta, their current manager. If their current form holds, next season will have away days at Millwall, Wycombe Wanderers, and other English  Championship sides.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Dec 23, 2020)

heh arse


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Dec 23, 2020)

let's laugh at OP. Britbong faggot, oi! oi! oi!


----------



## Miss Misery (Dec 23, 2020)

> You're just a shit club in London...

Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 23, 2020)

Uhhhhh. This forum is called "Kiwifarms" not "Kiwifarms's fucking dads"


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Dec 23, 2020)

AFTV live reactions have been vital


----------



## Anchors-Away (Dec 23, 2020)

Considering West Brom just brought in Big Sam, plus Burnley and Fulham on better form; I'd hate to be Arsenal going into this Brighton game. Personally I'd LOVE Arsenal in the Championship. Blackburn, Nottingham Forest, QPR etc. It doesn't matter if you have millions or notable history, the tides of time will change.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Dec 27, 2020)

Liverpool won the epl and it is therefore no longer relevant


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 31, 2020)

As much as I like to laugh at Arsenal FC, the Premier League feels like a one-horse race to me now and thus I'm just uninterested in the league as a whole.

Sure you can argue that the gap this time is narrow but what's the chances Liverpool would still win in the end and the gap would get wider?


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm not interested in football, but the humour potential is pretty good here. 

That DT dude seems unstable, and AFTV needs to become like that God channel where no call was serious.




Nattō said:


> As much as I like to laugh at Arsenal FC, the Premier League feels like a one-horse race to me now and thus I'm just uninterested in the league as a whole.



Is that just for this year, or in general? As it's always been one of three teams with a serious shout for winning the Premier League, they've just changed. Better than the Jock's League since Rangers were caught with their hands in the till.

In the past it was United, Chelsea or Arsenal, now it's City, Spurs or Liverpool.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 31, 2020)

CWCissey said:


> Is that just for this year, or in general?


In general. I just felt it's either Liverpool or Manchester City nowadays.


----------



## Anchors-Away (Dec 31, 2020)

Nattō said:


> As much as I like to laugh at Arsenal FC, the Premier League feels like a one-horse race to me now and thus I'm just uninterested in the league as a whole.
> 
> Sure you can argue that the gap this time is narrow but what's the chances Liverpool would still win in the end and the gap would get wider?


Prior to 2019, the league had not witnessed back to back title winners since 2009. The balance has been constantly shifting


----------



## Shining Wit (Jan 5, 2021)

Even now, Arsenal are really only two wins from jumping into the top half dogpile. Hell, with current form, Chelsea will be sliding back down to where Arsenal is

With Liverpool bottling their lead already, this season is by far the most open. I just hope City don't start snowballing again, their irrelevance was refreshing


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Jan 14, 2021)

Arsenal only really have Aubameyang to keep them going, once he's gone they'll be in dire straits.

Was also funny watching them lose at home to fucking Burnley of all teams.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 14, 2021)

Go, Bulldogs!


----------



## Shining Wit (Jan 17, 2021)

KokoroKoroki said:


> Arsenal only really have Aubameyang to keep them going, once he's gone they'll be in dire straits.
> 
> Was also funny watching them lose at home to fucking Burnley of all teams.


Auba has been trash all season
Their actual rocks are Martinelli and Tierney, both who've had injury concerns. As much as they're blundering, they wont get relegated sadly, Blades and Baggies are absolutely awful, while Fulham and Newcastle aren't much better

City are winning it this season, can feel it. United are getting lucky and will come undone against an organised team. Klopp's gone insane and Liverpool are going to spiral. Mourinho and Spurs got mindbroken by West Ham and can't hold leads anymore. 
Chelsea and Fat Frank are frauds and will struggle to get any europe this season unless Werner can sort himself out. Leicester will probably get top 4 but can't see them competing for the title. Everton/Aston Villa are hard to predict, Villa will probably do better out of the two. Every other team other than City cant maintain the form needed to win, unless Laporte gets injured again


----------



## Anchors-Away (Jan 18, 2021)

It's a matter of how many breaks or if a season halt happens again. Take Villa for example, how poor will the teams condition be after that outbreak? I still think Liverpool may clutch it again, but need major changes come the Summer. City I don't think will ever reach the same heights they once had when the old guard retire/leave on free transfers.


----------



## Shining Wit (Jan 18, 2021)

Anchors-Away said:


> It's a matter of how many breaks or if a season halt happens again. Take Villa for example, how poor will the teams condition be after that outbreak? I still think Liverpool may clutch it again, but need major changes come the Summer. City I don't think will ever reach the same heights they once had when the old guard retire/leave on free transfers.


City v Villa coming up will be the real litmus test of the season. I think Villa have weakened a bit since Barkley got injured, since him, Grealish and McGinn were great in midfield. Although, as we've seen with Newcastle, the outbreaks can ruin the team. ASM is still unfit from it and the rest of the team are the worst in the league, even worse than Blades.
As for liverpool, they can solve all of their problems right now by signing a cb, even a short term signing, then putting Henderson back in midfield. But Klopp or his bosses wont, for some insane reason


----------



## Shining Wit (Jan 18, 2021)

Of course, the day I call Aubameyang rubbish he gets a brace lol


----------



## Lucas Silva #4903141 (Jan 18, 2021)

Alright, so there's this autistic german on 4chan who gathered data on the people that appear on Arsenal Fan TV. I'm always surprised when I read the age of these people.

Source: https://archive.4plebs.org/sp/thread/104854621/#104858954 - Archive


> AFTV Life profiles
> 
> Main people:
> 
> ...


Info on former contributors, sourced from the same German anon:


> Former AFTV contributors:
> 
> Aumar Hamilton aka "Troopz"
> >33 years old
> ...



I do remember the shitshow over Claude disappearing from AFTV. He called Son Heung-Min "DVD" - this refers to asian immigrants who used to sell bootleg DVDs on the streets, iirc, mostly saying "DVD? DVD?" - Claude posted some over the top apology, and got more active on his Youtube channel.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/GoonerClaudeTV/videos


----------



## Shining Wit (Jan 19, 2021)

Its probably a bit too late to get a thread going on them
A lot of football club fan channels could probably get one, they're all deluded and histrionic


----------



## Anchors-Away (Jan 23, 2021)

Knocked out by Southampton
Via an own-goal
As the title holders
In the only remaining cup you had a chance of winning realistically this season

Arsenal may not be facing the drop like Newcastle, Fulham etc. But it's matches like today which cement that they aren't any better than the rest of the mid-table


----------



## Shining Wit (Jan 25, 2021)

Arteta's probably thankful that Abramovich isn't his boss lol, Lampard won his FA cup tie and still got sacked


----------



## Anchors-Away (Jan 25, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> Arteta's probably thankful that Abramovich isn't his boss lol, Lampard won his FA cup tie and still got sacked


Let us be real, who realistically would you have take over the Aresnal job if it wasn't for Arteta?

Chelsea shouldn't have dragged Lampard out the way they did, but it's to be expected with Abramovich


----------



## Shining Wit (Jan 25, 2021)

Anchors-Away said:


> Let us be real, who realistically would you have take over the Aresnal job if it wasn't for Arteta?
> 
> Chelsea shouldn't have dragged Lampard out the way they did, but it's to be expected with Abramovich


Arteta probably was the best choice for Arsenal, but he's lucky he's at a club that gave him time. I don't think he'd have survived at Everton or Leicester with results like that
Or its more that Kroenke really doesn't give 2 shits about the club


----------



## Anchors-Away (Jan 25, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> Arteta probably was the best choice for Arsenal, but he's lucky he's at a club that gave him time. I don't think he'd have survived at Everton or Leicester with results like that
> Or its more that Kroenke really doesn't give 2 shits about the club


100% a lack of funds, focus and just waiting it out until a buyer comes along.

With Özil leaving soon, Arensal have made a loss of £120mil via players leaving on free transfers in the past decade. For Arteta? No matter how far he gets in Europa now, it doesn't matter. He has to finish within the top seven. Because without European money, they don't have a budget to work with. Leeds, Villa and even to a lesser extent, Burnley have more spending money come 21-22. 

I wouldn't be shocked if Graham Potter is offered the job next. Especially as we'll be seeing a more "British" shift due to Brexit terms for transfers and Pep's constant approval of him.


----------



## Shining Wit (Jan 25, 2021)

Anchors-Away said:


> 100% a lack of funds, focus and just waiting it out until a buyer comes along.
> 
> With Özil leaving soon, Arensal have made a loss of £120mil via players leaving on free transfers in the past decade. For Arteta? No matter how far he gets in Europa now, it doesn't matter. He has to finish within the top seven. Because without European money, they don't have a budget to work with. Leeds, Villa and even to a lesser extent, Burnley have more spending money come 21-22.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if Graham Potter is offered the job next. Especially as we'll be seeing a more "British" shift due to Brexit terms for transfers and Pep's constant approval of him.


Don't forget they're still paying for Pepe too. Not sure about Potter though, maybe if he gets Brighton safe he'll be given a go
Although seeing Arsenal, Chelsea and Spurs all floundering is incredibly amusing to me so im all for their poor managerial appointments


----------



## Anchors-Away (Jan 25, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> Don't forget they're still paying for Pepe too. Not sure about Potter though, maybe if he gets Brighton safe he'll be given a go
> Although seeing Arsenal, Chelsea and Spurs all floundering is incredibly amusing to me so im all for their poor managerial appointments


I support a Championship side, so I get to enjoy the madness no matter what.

Fuck Aresnal tho' the most. I love watching them suffer.


----------



## Shining Wit (Feb 2, 2021)

>2 red cards
>lose to Wolves, worst in form in the league
Oh, Arsenal. Bit of a rough call on Luiz but also of course it was David Luiz. Big banter on Leno being only the second goalie to get sent off

At least Southampton getting drubbed 9-0 for the second season in a row outshone it


----------



## Shining Wit (Mar 30, 2021)

Not that I want to double post but actual AFTV news and it's not good. Claude has been found dead and it seems he offed himself. 



Shouldn't have been axed for the DVD comment tbh


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 30, 2021)

He's gone to a better place...

Tottenham...


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Mar 30, 2021)

CWCissey said:


> He's gone to a better place...
> 
> Tottenham...




Could put a memorial to him in the trophy cabinet. Needs something in there to fill the space.


----------



## Shining Wit (Mar 30, 2021)

At least he got to see spuds blunder out of the EL to Slavia Prague


----------



## blahblahblah678 (Apr 1, 2021)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf6lVM6OBg

RIP Claude

I am no Arsenal fan but the man wore his heart on his sleeve. One of the few blokes I did feel sorry for when Arsenal lost.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Apr 1, 2021)

Damn. RIP claude, you were one of the few in aftv that really cared about the club. He looked much healthier in the time he started on the show then when they "fired" him. This world sucks.


----------



## blahblahblah678 (May 6, 2021)

No European football for Arsenal next year. Unai Emery's revenge.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 13, 2021)

Anyone watch the Brentford match tonight?


----------



## Shining Wit (Aug 23, 2021)

CWCissey said:


> Anyone watch the Brentford match tonight?


And now they're two games in with 0 goals scored.
I hope to god this season they get relegated, my sides would never recover


----------



## blahblahblah678 (Aug 28, 2021)

Battered by Manchester City, tied for bottom with Norwich on goal difference-Troopz and AFTV are in full meltdown mode. This is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 28, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> A lot of football club fan channels could probably get one, they're all deluded and histrionic


Anyone not privy to Britbong sport can do no worse than embroil themselves in Celtic vs Rangers, which has been a long standing bitter rivalry for years.  Though in fairness, most outsiders would just chalk it down as toothless Scotsmen pissing on each other.

And they wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## FaramirG (Aug 29, 2021)

Spurs have not conceded a goal. Arsenal have not scored a goal.


----------



## blahblahblah678 (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm shocked AFTV has not put out anything from Ty since Manchester City destroyed them on Saturday. Is Robbie saving Ty from himself or is the amount of online banter such video would get too much even for Don Robbie to forgo the $$$ and clicks that video would get?


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 30, 2021)

Arsene Wenger for the longest time gave them a stable 4th place trophy finish but also let Arsenal rot along the way. Not replacing Patrick Viera has been the biggest mistake that haunts Arsenal.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Sep 2, 2021)

To top it all off, some admittedly sketchy sources say they caught Lacazette and Odegaard in the locker room pushing each other's shit in.
This is just not the year for Arsenal. I pity the poor suckers who started to bandwagon them back in the Henry era.


----------



## Shining Wit (Sep 3, 2021)

Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> To top it all off, some admittedly sketchy sources say they caught Lacazette and Odegaard in the locker room pushing each other's shit in.
> This is just not the year for Arsenal. I pity the poor suckers who started to bandwagon them back in the Henry era.


On the contrary, it's hilarious to see the plastics despair or hurridly become Chelsea fans


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Sep 3, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> On the contrary, it's hilarious to see the plastics despair or hurridly become Chelsea fans




Wasn't one of the guys from AFTV a Luton fan until he found a better grift?


----------



## Thomas Arashikage (Jan 17, 2022)

I see people on Twitter are claiming DT is getting an increase to his sentence: 



			https://www.gov.uk/government/news/violent-stalker-handed-increased-prison-sentence


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 27, 2022)

Thomas Arashikage said:


> I see people on Twitter are claiming DT is getting an increase to his sentence:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/violent-stalker-handed-increased-prison-sentence


I haven't watched that channel since 2017ish and I hear Claude died and DT is in prison lol.


----------



## Anchors-Away (Jan 31, 2022)

>Delay matches because of MUH COOF
>Claim you lack squad members to field for matches
>Mass loan and sell players during the window, names who could have been played
>Bring no viable replacements in

Must be suffering being a Arsenal fan sometimes


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 31, 2022)

Anchors-Away said:


> >Delay matches because of MUH COOF
> >Claim you lack squad members to field for matches
> >Mass loan and sell players during the window, names who could have been played
> >Bring no viable replacements in
> ...


One of United's players is about to go to prison for rape, how can you still be the most embarrassing team?


----------

